
Aftershocks of Tonya Harding Saga: Best Thing to Happen to Figure Skating - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/sports/columnists/jeff-seidel/2019/01/17/nancy-kerrigan-tonya-harding-detroit-2019-us-figure-skating-championships/2548995002/
======
rmason
I'd imagine a lot of people on HN if you're under forty have never heard of
this major sports scandal . Living in Michigan I well remember it. My first
reaction was why did this have to happen in Detroit?

I wasn't even aware at the time that Michelle Kwan was even there and how very
close she came to being a potential witness to the crime.

If you do remember at all it's that stupid movie trying to rewrite history
from a few years back that had Tonya Harding as the victim.

